# What are your favorite non Marriott TS to exchange into through II?



## Pamplemousse (Sep 11, 2022)

Some recent threads have be wondering!
Not MVC, Vistana, Sheraton or Westin.


----------



## ski_sierra (Sep 11, 2022)

I have exchanged into Hyatt resorts in II. The ones I visited were all higher quality than the Marriott properties I have been to. Only Lakeshore reserve was similar quality to Hyatt.


----------



## klpca (Sep 11, 2022)

Agree on Hyatts. Also we love Embarc Palm Desert. In Oct we are going to Vista Encantada in Cabo and have high hopes for this resort. The reviews are great.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 11, 2022)

Grand Solmar Lands End, Hacienda Encantada (Both in Cabo. We own at GSLE now too) They exceed the facilities and expericences at MVC believe it or not. The Colonies in Williamsburg. Not a luxury resort, but easy to get with an AC and a nice place.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 11, 2022)

I'd say Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel, Ca.), Hyatt Pinon Pointe (Sedona) and Westin Desert Willow (Palm Desert, Ca.)


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 11, 2022)

Four Seasons Aviara.  I have exchanged into a week of 1BR and a week of 2BR over the years.  We would exchange into it more often if we have less obligations when a sighting shows up, as in that we are already have other travel plans and doctor's appointments.


----------



## marmite (Sep 11, 2022)

Hyatt, Embarc, Four Seasons & Disney. I would like to try Franz Klammer Lodge but it just doesn't come up much. End of my list.


----------



## gln60 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hyatt Pinion Pointe(Sedona) is my favorite


----------



## ded4025 (Sep 11, 2022)

Any 2 bedroom DVC for me.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Sep 11, 2022)

Was lucky enough to grab Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel, Ca.) once.  It's the only time I've seen it come up in II.  Unique property on the Coast with ocean views for many units, and wood burning fireplaces for which they provide all the wood you can use.  Close to Point Lobos State Natural Reserve which has great hiking trails on the very scenic, rugged CA coastline, and Monterrey.


----------



## Red elephant (Sep 11, 2022)

Any locations in the Caribbean ?


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 12, 2022)

Vidanta...specifically The Grand Luxxe.  I like to say it's grand luxxery   The absolute best rooms we've ever stayed in.  I rate it higher than Marriott, Westin, and Sheraton.

We also really enjoyed Stormy Point Village in Branson; each unit is a Cape Cod like home.  If they were LO units, I'd own at least one.


----------



## trev111t (Sep 13, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Vidanta...specifically The Grand Luxxe. I like to say it's grand luxxery  The absolute best rooms we've ever stayed in. I rate it higher than Marriott, Westin, and Sheraton.
> 
> We also really enjoyed Stormy Point Village in Branson; each unit is a Cape Cod like home. If they were LO units, I'd own at least one.


Isn't that resort all inclusive in Interval? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Sep 13, 2022)

trev111t said:


> Isn't that resort all inclusive in Interval?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Vidanta is not all inclusive, but does have a very high resort fee.  The higher level Grand Luxxe units have shifted to ThirdHome, though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2022)

The Hyatt properties we have visited in Florida (Coconut Plantation and Windward Pointe) have been hohum for us. Nothing really special and at about the same level as any of the better Marriott resorts. We exchanged into DVC, and outside the location, they were just okay. The units were fine and the resort is good, but DVC is about location. Outside of those, we have only exchanged into one other non MVC/Vistana property and that was O2 Resort in Barbados. These still show up every once in a while in II but are often available as AI getaways. The resort was great and the room was okay, if not somewhat on the dark side.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 14, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Was lucky enough to grab Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel, Ca.) once.  It's the only time I've seen it come up in II.  Unique property on the Coast with ocean views for many units, and wood burning fireplaces for which they provide all the wood you can use.  Close to Point Lobos State Natural Reserve which has great hiking trails on the very scenic, rugged CA coastline, and Monterrey.


We have been lucky and have traded into Carmel at least 4 times.  One room had a really bad location but the others were good to great.

We love the Four Seasons in Scottsdale.  Even in the summer it still a great trade. 

We own Embarc and love Whistler but have also been able to trade into a 2 bd summer week that was GREAT.


----------



## Bunk (Sep 15, 2022)

We stayed a week at the beginning of August, 2022 at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge.  We also saw the Grand Lodges at Peak 7 and Peak 8.  We thought all three Grand Timbers would be better choices than Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge, which we also visited.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Only once did I stay in a non-Marriott resort, and that was at _*Cibola Vista Resort and Spa*_ in Arizona.  The resort and grounds were really nice. Our 2BR was HUGE, especially the main kitchen.  The guest room was actually a 1BR suite (separate bedroom from living room).  We were there one April, after all the spring training crowds were gone, and the pools, (one main and one adult pool) were pretty empty.  The main pool had a nice slide that no one ever seemed to use (except me ).  They didn't have  as many resort activities as Marriotts, but they had a few.  I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 16, 2022)

Any of the Vidanta in Mexico, Estates of Kings Creek in Williamsburg VA, Stormy Point Village in Branson MO, Hippocampus in Vina Del Mar Chile, Club Cascadas de Baja in Cabo San Lucas Mexico.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 16, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Vidanta...specifically The Grand Luxxe.  I like to say it's grand luxxery   The absolute best rooms we've ever stayed in.  I rate it higher than Marriott, Westin, and Sheraton.
> 
> We also really enjoyed Stormy Point Village in Branson; each unit is a Cape Cod like home.  If they were LO units, I'd own at least one.



Great minds think alike, lol. I would agree the Grand Luxxe is really up there. Not sure it's really better than the Ritz ones, pretty much about the same to me. Totally agree on Stormy, I like any timeshare where you get your own building. It's certainly not fancy, but, no noise amongst other nice things about that.


----------



## 10spro (Sep 16, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Four Seasons Aviara.  I have exchanged into a week of 1BR and a week of 2BR over the years.  We would exchange into it more often if we have less obligations when a sighting shows up, as in that we are already have other travel plans and doctor's appointments.


Four Seasons Aviara, for sure. We trade in there every chance we get, such a wonderful resort. Looking forward to also trying the Scottsdale property.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 16, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Vidanta...specifically The Grand Luxxe. I like to say it's grand luxxery  The absolute best rooms we've ever stayed in. I rate it higher than Marriott, Westin, and Sheraton.



I saw this on II last week as a potential exchange and it did look nice. Oddly however the first time I looked at the site I saw the loft rooms which look superb however on subsequent searches I couldn't find them. I've also read some bad reviews about the Vidanta resorts in Riviera Maya mainly about long distances to anything and the constant nickel and dime aspect. I'm still intrigued about the Grand Luxxe however.


----------



## planada (Sep 20, 2022)

The Grande Luxxe Vidanta is fabulous. The Nuevo Vallarta location is our favorite. I would NOT go to the Grande Mayan in Puerto Penasco though. I do believe there is now a resort fee into any of the Vidanta properties if you trade in. If you rent a week from an owner that is not the case. The rooms are big and beautiful and housekeeping is 2X daily. There is coffee outside the elevator every morning on each floor. The restaurants are spectacular. Popsicles passed out at the pool every day at 4:00 pm. They even come around and clean your sunglasses. The only negative are the sales staff sharks who hound you to buy there. Do not do a presentation as your entire day will be gone. Seriously…. They are awful. I inherited a Grande Luxxe unit from my Dad. We are Marriott Chairman so have gone to many Marriott resorts which I love. But Vidanta definitely is a classy vacation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 20, 2022)

The Breckenridge Grand Vacations resorts - Grand Colorado at Peak 8, Grand Lodge at Peak 7, and Grand Timber Lodge - in that order of preference.  GC8 is better than most MVC resorts, in my view.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 23, 2022)

planada said:


> The Grande Luxxe Vidanta is fabulous. The Nuevo Vallarta location is our favorite. I would NOT go to the Grande Mayan in Puerto Penasco though. I do believe there is now a resort fee into any of the Vidanta properties if you trade in.



Ah, I'm very tempted by the Grande Luxxe and looking at staying there next year however I abhor resort fees, I consider them an outrageous tax and will avoid any establishment that implements them. Do you know what the resort fee is for the Grande Luxxe?


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 23, 2022)

Bunk said:


> We stayed a week at the beginning of August, 2022 at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge.  We also saw the Grand Lodges at Peak 7 and Peak 8.  We thought all three Grand Timbers would be better choices than Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge, which we also visited.


Second your Grand Timber Lodge comments...we own there and really enjoy...we do wish the units had A/C for our summer visits but the property amenities are excellent.  Have heard that Grand Lodge 7 and 8 are even nicer and DO have the elusive A/C!


----------



## Sierrajean (Sep 24, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Vidanta is not all inclusive, but does have a very high resort fee.  The higher level Grand Luxxe units have shifted to ThirdHome, though.


What do you mean by “higher level” and what is ThirdHome?


----------



## Sierrajean (Sep 24, 2022)

Pompey Family said:


> Ah, I'm very tempted by the Grande Luxxe and looking at staying there next year however I abhor resort fees, I consider them an outrageous tax and will avoid any establishment that implements them. Do you know what the resort fee is for the Grande Luxxe?


The rate for a 2 bedroom is $700. for the week regardless of how many people are occupying.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 24, 2022)

Sierrajean said:


> The rate for a 2 bedroom is $700. for the week regardless of how many people are occupying.


it depends on the location.  I think $700 is for Riveria Maya.  I think the west coast resorts are $950 for the 2 BR.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 24, 2022)

Stormy Point 4 bedroom in Branson.  Was phenomenal tri-level cottage, with game table and family room downstairs.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 24, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> it depends on the location.  I think $700 is for Riveria Maya.  I think the west coast resorts are $950 for the 2 BR.



Thank you. That's absolutely outrageous, I've ruled that resort out (and the others).


----------



## Eric B (Sep 24, 2022)

Sierrajean said:


> What do you mean by “higher level” and what is ThirdHome?



Grand Luxxe memberships are divided in levels going from suites, to villas, spa units, lofts, presidential units in the Punta building in NV, and 4 BR residence units. They all used to get deposited with II, but now it's generally just the lowest level units, the suites.

ThirdHome is another exchange system for vacation homes and higher end fractionals and TS.  Ritz Carlton and St Regis are affiliated with them, but a lot of Vistana and Marriott owners have established their own accounts directly with them.


----------



## planada (Sep 24, 2022)

I know the 2 BR/2BA Grande Luxxe Vallarta (Nuevo) thru II is $900. We have friends who just scored an exchange and were appalled. Honestly…..It’s worth it


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2022)

planada said:


> I know the 2 BR/2BA Grande Luxxe Vallarta (Nuevo) thru II is $900. We have friends who just scored an exchange and were appalled. Honestly…..It’s worth it


Those are the fees for those units that you pay to Vidanta, right?  

I have a young friend who wants a couple of 2 bedrooms for May, and she was shocked at the fees, but it is what it is.  First she needs to buy a timeshare to trade through II.  She has an RCI trader, she only owns at Val Chatelle and is on the HOA board with me, but RCI sucks, and she realizes it will cost a lot more than she was hoping for.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2022)

Beefnot said:


> Stormy Point 4 bedroom in Branson.  Was phenomenal tri-level cottage, with game table and family room downstairs.


This looks like an amazing trade.  I am sure our kids would love that one.


----------



## ecassidy6 (Sep 24, 2022)

$900 wk for a 2 bedroom


----------



## dukebigtom (Sep 24, 2022)

I’m surprised no one has mentioned Bluegreen’s Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.  A truly great resort not far from Branson.  
Disney is certainly all about the location and the available transportation and other services. The facilities are in my experience just average. Four Seasons Aviara is I agree outstanding.
On a side note, the addition of so many fees at so many resorts is causing me to consider getting out of timesharing.  Between maintenance fees and fees when exchanging, I think many would be better off just renting.


----------



## skimeup (Sep 24, 2022)

dukebigtom said:


> I’m surprised no one has mentioned Bluegreen’s Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.  A truly great resort not far from Branson.
> Disney is certainly all about the location and the available transportation and other services. The facilities are in my experience just average. Four Seasons Aviara is I agree outstanding.
> On a side note, the addition of so many fees at so many resorts is causing me to consider getting out of timesharing.  Between maintenance fees and fees when exchanging, I think many would be better off just renting.



I'm a city and mountains gal and I love my Hyatt trades into mostly Marriotts  - love the Boston location.  But also Manhattan Club (walking distance to Lincoln Center and theater area); The MAYFLOWER in DC.  And Westins in Palm Desert area.  I'm heading to Welk in Escondido (San Diego area) with II.  So far (a half year) I've gotten good trades with RCI points.  Hilton Club in New York and DC, Villas de Santa Fe New Mexico.  That was lucky - the week covers all the operas in the opera season plus Indian Market.  Four Seasons Avaira is wonderful - anxious to get back there!!!


----------



## THSMTHS (Sep 24, 2022)

Pamplemousse said:


> Some recent threads have be wondering!
> Not MVC, Vistana, Sheraton or Westin.





10spro said:


> Four Seasons Aviara, for sure. We trade in there every chance we get, such a wonderful resort. Looking forward to also trying the Scottsdale property.


We also really like Four Seasons Aviara. In addition L'Auberge Del Mar is very nice as well. (They only have 12 units, so getting in is not easy.)


----------



## amanven (Sep 25, 2022)

Hyatt Beach House in Key West FL.  My son loved the exchange I got for him into the London Bridge Resort in Lake Havasu.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2022)

Any Disney resort in Florida.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2022)

RCI exchanges are not as great as they used to be, nor is RCI's insurance.  I have been selling/giving away everything that exchanges through RCI, including my RCI Points.  

This thread was about II, and II is by far my favorite exchange company.  

I cannot think of much great to say about RCI, except I have been able to get Shearwater on Kauai and Kings'Land on the Big Island.  I did get a week at Dolphin's Cove in a 3 bedroom for 9/10 through weeks, and I was very glad to get it for the kids (who are on our RCI account).  We stayed at WorldMark Anaheim in a 1 bedroom.  

Disney was great through RCI, of course, but it was very costly to get those weeks.  I had to combine two summer weeks at Val Chatelle to get one exchange.  That was over $2,000 for one bedroom.  Disney options are going away very soon in RCI.  I seem to be the only one who cannot find much to like about RCI.  I have plenty of time to keep searching, and lots of points to use to search.


----------



## Garry (Sep 25, 2022)

Emerald Grand at Harborwalk Village, Vidanta Grande Luxxe at Nuevo, Vista Encantada - all three superb.


----------



## bgold664 (Sep 25, 2022)

Pompey Family said:


> Ah, I'm very tempted by the Grande Luxxe and looking at staying there next year however I abhor resort fees, I consider them an outrageous tax and will avoid any establishment that implements them. Do you know what the resort fee is for the Grande Luxxe?


I don't like to pay resort fees also, wherever possible.  I previously cancelled a reservation for Grand Luxxe in Cancun due to resort fee and AI fees.  However, through I was able to get a week next year through II in Nuevo Vallarta with no AI fees, however, the resort fee is $600 for 1 br and $950 for 2 br.  I don't need the 2 br but I took it anyway just for the thrill of the space.  What a treat.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 26, 2022)

dukebigtom said:


> I’m surprised no one has mentioned Bluegreen’s Wilderness Club at Big Cedar.  A truly great resort not far from Branson.



I cannot find this as an option in II. I think it must still only be with RCI.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 26, 2022)

bgold664 said:


> I don't like to pay resort fees also, wherever possible.  I previously cancelled a reservation for Grand Luxxe in Cancun due to resort fee and AI fees.  However, through I was able to get a week next year through II in Nuevo Vallarta with no AI fees, however, the resort fee is $600 for 1 br and $950 for 2 br.  I don't need the 2 br but I took it anyway just for the thrill of the space.  What a treat.



So is the general consensus that the resort fee for the Grande Luxxe in Puerto Vallarta is worth the expense? What does the fee provide and what makes the resort so special? It certainly looks nice on paper but that's not always a true representation as we all know.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2022)

My favorite non Marriott's resort was Smith Mountains Resort in Virginia over 30 years ago..


----------



## chaparrusa (Sep 26, 2022)

Vidanta riviera maya #1 by far , and i have not even stayed at the grand luxxe , so i can just imagine . which resort has its own cirque du soleil show ?, a golf course ? water park ?
own beach ? 20+ pools ? amazing spas ? around 15 restaurants  + plenty of recreation options . nothing on the network comes even close . don't get me wrong there are some nice resorts but this one is in its own level .


----------



## klpca (Sep 26, 2022)

Btw - no knock on the Vidanta properties, but even without the resort fee it wasn't our favorite. To be fair we only went once but for us we found the resort campus to be much too large. We don't spend much time at any resort  - in most places we are hiking - but even if we are in an area close to a town/city (Cabo, Puerto Vallarta) we want to go into town. It wasn't exactly convenient from the Nuevo Vallarta property because of the size of the resort. We had to shuttle from the room to the area to get your car or a cab if that is how you are traveling. Walking anywhere was not an option. I understand that others love the luxury experience but it is helpful to know what kind of visitor you are to assess whether the resort fee is worth it or not. I can see from the responses that for many the answer is a resounding yes and I say "awesome", but if you like a different style of travel it may not be your cup of tea.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 27, 2022)

klpca said:


> We had to shuttle from the room to the area to get your car or a cab if that is how you are traveling.



Thank you for this, it's very helpful. We're the sort of family that wants to eat at local restaurants not at ones in the resort so knowing that it's a bit of a faff to simply get up and pop into town is good to know.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2022)

560 Ocean Club in Atlantic City, NJ was great before they went bankrupt.
Located on the boardwalk and near all the major casinos.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 27, 2022)

Hyatt Aspen and Grand Lodge at Peak 7 Breckenridge.


----------



## sponger76 (Sep 28, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> Hyatt Aspen and Grand Lodge at Peak 7 Breckenridge.


My understanding is that the Hyatt Aspen is no longer a Hyatt timeshare. It is now the Aspen Mountain Residences and pretty much independent. What I don't know is whether or not it will still be available in II. I've always wanted to stay there.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 28, 2022)

chaparrusa said:


> Vidanta riviera maya #1 by far , and i have not even stayed at the grand luxxe , so i can just imagine . which resort has its own cirque du soleil show ?, a golf course ? water park ?
> own beach ? 20+ pools ? amazing spas ? around 15 restaurants  + plenty of recreation options . nothing on the network comes even close . don't get me wrong there are some nice resorts but this one is in its own level .


They also have the most brutal and aggressive sales staff you will find anywhere, and they don't deliver on what they promise for attending a sales session. Very dishonest. We have been there twice, enjoyed Grand Luxxe, but we don't even think of returning.


----------



## vikingsholm (Oct 1, 2022)

sponger76 said:


> My understanding is that the Hyatt Aspen is no longer a Hyatt timeshare. It is now the Aspen Mountain Residences and pretty much independent. What I don't know is whether or not it will still be available in II. I've always wanted to stay there.


Been a few years since we traded into there. Stayed 2 or 3 times between the 2010 real estate slump and pandemic, when demand seemed to be lower and some decent weeks showed up in II. It was definitely nice though.


----------



## sponger76 (Oct 1, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> Been a few years since we traded into there. Stayed 2 or 3 times between the 2010 real estate slump and pandemic, when demand seemed to be lower and some decent weeks showed up in II. It was definitely nice though.


For me I just love the way it looks, and you can't beat the location. Right across from the main bus terminal in town, right above the ice skating rink in winter, and CP Burger, as well as being close to the Gondola.


----------



## planada (Oct 22, 2022)

Pompey Family said:


> So is the general consensus that the resort fee for the Grande Luxxe in Puerto Vallarta is worth the expense? What does the fee provide and what makes the resort so special? It certainly looks nice on paper but that's not always a true representation as we all know.


I would say yes. Worth the resort fee. You can always rent through an owner and skip the resort fee, just their maintenance fee which won’t be any cheaper but might make you feel better. It’s a beautiful resort and $950 in a Grande Luxxe is worth it in my opinion. It’s not an inexpensive vacation though. Restaurants are excellent but expensive. The grounds are spectacular, there is entertainment every evening. Live bands, light shows.


----------

